# Fuck Summerposters



## KimCoppolaAficionado (Aug 11, 2019)

Ever since May this site's been swarming with 8chan and gab.ai mongoloids who act like they just discovered the nigger word an hour ago and think "Hitler is my idol" is the _height _of edgy humor, and they've been making A&H and DT even more of a tard daycare center than normal.  Dear Leader should restrict all newfag posting privvies to actual Lolcow threads so they can learn to act like human beings before letting them go elsewhere on the site, not accept new accounts during the summer, and also dox all of the current batch of newfags so we can drown them in pizza.


----------



## Rand /pol/ (Aug 11, 2019)

> Summerposters bad


----------



## Samoyed (Aug 11, 2019)

k


----------



## HomeAloneTwo (Aug 11, 2019)

Spoiler



squirting is just pee.


----------



## BoingoTango (Aug 11, 2019)

NO ONE IS AS COOL AS ME! I'VE BEEN ON A FORUM LONGER THAN THESE FAGGOTS!


----------



## The Pink Panther (Aug 11, 2019)

BoingoTango said:


> NO ONE IS AS COOL AS ME! I'VE BEEN ON A FORUM LONGER THAN THESE FAGGOTS!



He has a point, you know?


----------



## Mightykiwi (Aug 11, 2019)

HomeAloneTwo said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> squirting is just pee.





Spoiler



That's what makes it hot


----------



## KimCoppolaAficionado (Aug 11, 2019)

BoingoTango said:


> NO ONE IS AS COOL AS ME! I'VE BEEN ON A FORUM LONGER THAN THESE FAGGOTS!


Assblasted summerfag detected.


----------



## BoingoTango (Aug 11, 2019)

Senior Lexmechanic said:


> Assblasted summerfag detected.


Assblasted cuck for Mexican dick detected.


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Aug 11, 2019)

Respect your oldfags. You wouldn't be able to be here without us.


----------



## The Pink Panther (Aug 11, 2019)

Feline Darkmage said:


> Respect your oldfags. You wouldn't be able to be here without us.



The 2013 oldfags, aka the OGs. Veterans of the Kiwiean War?


----------



## BoingoTango (Aug 11, 2019)

Feline Darkmage said:


> Respect your oldfags. You wouldn't be able to be here without us.


Eat my dick you tranny faggot. You aren't special just for being on a website longer than other people. Self-important motherfuckers.


----------



## BoingoTango (Aug 11, 2019)

Besides @Senior Lexmechanic only made this thread because he is mad after arguing with people who disagree with him on A&H


----------



## Anonymous For This (Aug 11, 2019)

This thread is going to go places.  I can just feel it.


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Aug 11, 2019)

The Pink Panther said:


> The 2013 oldfags, aka the OGs. Veterans of the Kiwiean War?



the 2013 fags set the stage for the 2016 fags like me, who are veterans of the British Menace War. AKA American Revolution 2 Electric Boogaloo. Next gen are the 2019 fags. They are dumbfucks, autists, retards, and some I assume are good posters. These kids need to learn them some respect. 



BoingoTango said:


> Eat my dick you tranny faggot. You aren't special just for being on a website longer than other people. Self-important motherfuckers.



Eating your dick would be gay though. Also that's not the point. The culture that allows you to so freely be a spastic drunkard wouldn't exist if we ate the dust back in January of '17. But Null and the rest of us held out.


----------



## KimCoppolaAficionado (Aug 11, 2019)

BoingoTango said:


> Besides @Senior Lexmechanic only made this thread because he is mad after arguing with people who disagree with him on A&H


Someone missed their naptime.


----------



## LatinasAreTheFuture (Aug 11, 2019)

I’m new but I don’t count.


----------



## The Pink Panther (Aug 11, 2019)

LatinasAreTheFuture said:


> I’m new but I don’t count.



Yes you do. Ratio of posts to ratings is 29: 21. You should be slightly worried.


----------



## BoingoTango (Aug 11, 2019)

Feline Darkmage said:


> Eating your dick would be gay though. Also that's not the point. The culture that allows you to so freely be a spastic drunkard wouldn't exist if we ate the dust back in January of '17. But Null and the rest of us held out.






Oh suck my dick, if it wasn't Kiwi Farms, it'd just be somewhere else. I mean I'm glad I like the farms. A lot of the old posts (and a few old fags) are great, but every one that has been here since before X Join date acting like they are some super badass who needs to be respect needs to lick my ass hole.


----------



## LatinasAreTheFuture (Aug 11, 2019)

The Pink Panther said:


> Yes you do. Ratio of posts to ratings is 29: 21. You should be slightly worried.


My posts are shit though. I don’t need replies to tell me that.


----------



## The Pink Panther (Aug 11, 2019)

BoingoTango said:


> View attachment 885383
> 
> Oh suck my dick, if it wasn't Kiwi Farms, it'd just be somewhere else. I mean I'm glad I like the farms. A lot of the old posts (and a few old fags) are great, but every one that has been here since before X Join date acting like they are some super badass who needs to be respect needs to lick my ass hole.



We don't have to lick your asshole, when you're already an asshole. That asshole of yours is an asshole within an asshole.


----------



## KimCoppolaAficionado (Aug 11, 2019)

BoingoTango said:


> View attachment 885383
> 
> Oh suck my dick, if it wasn't Kiwi Farms, it'd just be somewhere else. I mean I'm glad I like the farms. A lot of the old posts (and a few old fags) are great, but every one that has been here since before X Join date acting like they are some super badass who needs to be respect needs to lick my ass hole.


Have you considered that you might be taken more seriously if you didn't get astoundingly, pants-shittingly furious over being called a summerfag?


----------



## ScamL Likely (Aug 11, 2019)

I'd say forums and chatrooms all over the internet have been getting a lot more autistic in this specific way for the past few years. I blame our public school system. Probably the media as well to some extent for turning everything into a hyper-polarized political shitfest. I don't mind edgy memes and such up to a point, but some people are too retarded to know when to chill the fuck out.


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Aug 11, 2019)

BoingoTango said:


> but every one that has been here since before X Join date acting like they are some super badass who needs to be respect needs to lick my ass hole.



Nobodies really trying to be a badass though. Newfags just need time to settle in. And they don't tend to if they're super offended all the time.


----------



## HG 400 (Aug 11, 2019)

Stop arguing over join dates and upboat ratios you embarrassing faggots.


----------



## Exigent Circumcisions (Aug 11, 2019)

Hey! I'm not trash because of my join date! I'm trash because I post shit like this:


----------



## Lemmingwise (Aug 11, 2019)

@Senior Lexmechanic 
Never would have taken you for someone who wanted a safe space.

Why not have fun BTFO'ing the low effort posters? Give 'em some rope to hang themselves.

Those that are stupid and wrong shouldn't be hard to expose and give us all some laughs while you do it.


----------



## KimCoppolaAficionado (Aug 11, 2019)

Lemmingwise said:


> @Senior Lexmechanic
> Never would have taken you for someone who wanted a safe space.
> 
> Why not have fun BTFO'ing the low effort posters? Give 'em some rope to hang themselves.
> ...


I don't want a safe space, I'm just pissed.  Clearly, I don't want Dear Leader to just start doxxing forum members.
...But the current crop of summerfags are really annoying.


----------



## Exigent Circumcisions (Aug 11, 2019)

Senior Lexmechanic said:


> I don't want a safe space, I'm just pissed.  Clearly, I don't want Dear Leader to just start doxxing forum members.
> ...But the current crop of summerfags are really annoying.


How about you tell me exactly what's so annoying about them along with a list of your other triggers, your greatest fears, and your address?


----------



## ScamL Likely (Aug 11, 2019)

As well as his date of birth, mother's maiden name, ssn, and bank account info,don't forget those.


----------



## Lemmingwise (Aug 11, 2019)

Senior Lexmechanic said:


> I don't want a safe space, I'm just pissed. Clearly, I don't want Dear Leader to just start doxxing forum members.
> ...But the current crop of summerfags are really annoying.



What, you don't want to drown them in pizza? I'm disappointed. We are talking about actual pizza, right? lol.


I wasn't so sure if you were also joking about restricting posting privilege though.

Besides why let yourself get so pissed in the first place? I'm sure we rub each other the wrong way from time to time, too, but it's just random online people, who cares? Better to figure out a way for yourself to deal with it than clutch dear leaders apron, ya know? Either find a way to have fun with it, or don't engage with it and just read the next post.

I dunno, it seems those are more productive ways at dealing with it than letting yourself get angry over it.


----------



## Bessie (Aug 11, 2019)

September never ends.

In what manner should summerfags be fucked? To death with rusty chainsaws? With Yaniv's uncircumcised outie vagina? More importantly, do you really want to stick dicks in /pol/ migrants? Pretty sure their STDs are terminal.

Disgruntled veterans, please stay safe. We need (some of) you.

More seriously, do you just want this to be a vent thread or what?


----------



## Exigent Circumcisions (Aug 11, 2019)

Lemmingwise said:


> I dunno, that seems more productive than getting angry over it.


REEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEee


----------



## BillyGoat2 (Aug 11, 2019)

Feline Darkmage said:


> he 2013 fags set the stage for the 2016 fags like me, who are veterans of the British Menace War. AKA American Revolution 2 Electric Boogaloo. Next gen are the 2019 fags.


and then you got mid 17 fags like me.


----------



## Lemmingwise (Aug 11, 2019)

You see the ladybug summerposters?


----------



## BF 388 (Aug 11, 2019)

BoingoTango said:


> View attachment 885383
> 
> Oh suck my dick, if it wasn't Kiwi Farms, it'd just be somewhere else. I mean I'm glad I like the farms. A lot of the old posts (and a few old fags) are great, but every one that has been here since before X Join date acting like they are some super badass who needs to be respect needs to lick my ass hole.



Well, I can rate you deviant and there's nothing you can do about that. 

So there.


----------



## Red Hood (Aug 11, 2019)

Quality over quantity, boyz. Don't act like a re.tard unless you want to be treated like one.


----------



## Liber Pater (Aug 11, 2019)

ScamL Likely said:


> I'd say forums and chatrooms all over the internet have been getting a lot more autistic in this specific way for the past few years. I blame our public school system. Probably the media as well to some extent for turning everything into a hyper-polarized political shitfest. I don't mind edgy memes and such up to a point, but some people are too exceptional to know when to chill the fuck out.



Like this graph, but for forum-posters (and starting in a later year than 1950, of course).



Spoiler: Decline in World IQ









As barriers to entry are falling, I think one explanation is that the level of discourse on the internet is simply approaching the level of discourse between two average humans (i.e. not particularly edifying).

Here is an exciting preview of what the future has in store, given current trends:


Spoiler: Discourse in the 22nd century


----------



## BF 388 (Aug 11, 2019)

Coincidentally, the 1950's was when civil rights and de-colonisation by various European empires began.


----------



## BoingoTango (Aug 11, 2019)

Senior Lexmechanic said:


> Have you considered that you might be taken more seriously if you didn't get astoundingly, pants-shittingly furious over being called a summerfag?


Have you ever considered that I'm not mad and just think people like you who care about join dates are faggots? Jesus, just hate shitty posters. Too many of you guys have this weird superiority complex over you forum and it's gay.


----------



## BF 388 (Aug 11, 2019)

You are definitely ass-mad


----------



## ScamL Likely (Aug 11, 2019)

BoingoTango said:


> Have you ever considered that I'm not mad and just think people like you who care about join dates are faggots? Jesus, just hate shitty posters. Too many of you guys have this weird superiority complex over you forum and it's gay.


"I'm not in any way perturbed, good sir. It is merely my well-reasoned and sound-minded scientific conclusion that you are indeed what might be termed a 'niggerfaggot'."

Flawless logic.


----------



## NoBully (Aug 11, 2019)

BoingoTango said:


> Have you ever considered that I'm not mad and just think people like you who care about join dates are faggots? Jesus, just hate shitty posters. Too many of you guys have this weird superiority complex over you forum and it's gay.


Bro, what are you doing! Stop antagonizing the old fags before they send all of us new fags to the KiwiGulags!


----------



## BF 388 (Aug 11, 2019)

BoingoTango said:


> Have you ever considered that I'm not mad and just think people like you who care about join dates are faggots? Jesus, just hate shitty posters. Too many of you guys have this weird superiority complex over you forum and it's gay.


----------



## kadoink (Aug 11, 2019)

well...Someone had to type this thread standing up.


----------



## UQ 770 (Aug 11, 2019)

I may have joined up in summer, but you people wait until I Russian Winter your asses.


----------



## Marco Fucko (Aug 11, 2019)

This thread is bad and you should feel bad for making it, OP.



Feline Darkmage said:


> Respect your oldfags. You wouldn't be able to be here without us.



Okay dad.


----------



## Buster O'Keefe (Aug 11, 2019)

There is a greater than zero chance that the Messiah of shitposters, the greatest Kiwifarmer to stalk the interwebs, who will one day lead us all to the eternal fountain of milk, walks among us and joined sometime after May 2019


----------



## ES 148 (Aug 11, 2019)

Buster O'Keefe said:


> There is a greater than zero chance that the Messiah of shitposters, the greatest Kiwifarmer to stalk the interwebs, who will one day lead us all to the eternal fountain of tard cum, walks among us and joined sometime after May 2019


It's Yaniv


----------



## Burgers in the ass (Aug 11, 2019)

If you weren't a member of KF in 1840, then you need to fuck off


----------



## killuminati (Aug 11, 2019)

BoingoTango said:


> Have you ever considered that I'm not mad and just think people like you who care about join dates are faggots? Jesus, just hate shitty posters. Too many of you guys have this weird superiority complex over you forum and it's gay.


Most of these oldfags are people that helped shape the quality and standards of the site. Whether it was thread write-ups, condensing information, archiving content, tard wrangling, etc.

You really don't have the right to start waving your dick around when you've literally done shit to contribute to any of it. You should consider posting shit worth reading instead of expecting people to tolerate your faggotry.


----------



## Lemmingwise (Aug 11, 2019)

BoingoTango said:


> Have you ever considered that I'm not mad



Not really, no. 



BoingoTango said:


> Too many of you guys have this weird superiority complex over you forum and it's gay.



I agree with that, though.


----------



## Maltninja (Aug 11, 2019)

I'm thinking of making soup tonight.


----------



## Wendy Carter (Aug 11, 2019)

BoingoTango said:


> Have you ever considered that I'm not mad and just think people like you who care about join dates are faggots? Jesus, just hate shitty posters. Too many of you guys have this weird superiority complex over you forum and it's gay.


Have you even seen your post history on kiwifarms.cc? 5 hours after you registered you got into an autistic 600+ post slapfight with every single prominent weeb on the Fediverse because they post hentai a lot. You are the single most butt-mad individual I've seen on this site that still posts here on a regular basis.







Spoiler: Old man yells at bots


----------



## Clop (Aug 11, 2019)

I'll have some pizza, thank you.


----------



## MZ 052 (Aug 11, 2019)

BoingoTango said:


> Have you ever considered that I'm not mad and just think people like you who care about join dates are faggots? Jesus, just hate shitty posters. Too many of you guys have this weird superiority complex over you forum and it's gay.


imagine managing to out-butthurt the OP of this butthurt thread lol


----------



## Spaghetti Rat (Aug 11, 2019)

I feel so attacked right now. You all are big meanies.


----------



## nonvir_1984 (Aug 11, 2019)

I wondered how long before genuine fascism would make its way here.


----------



## BF 388 (Aug 11, 2019)

Clop said:


> I'll have some pizza, thank you.



Cheese Pizza? I hear they are to die for right now


----------



## Bessie (Aug 11, 2019)

This is still chugging along? Don't know what OP expected when he started this thread, but I assume he has forsaken his creation in disgust by now. Please come back, man. New members need love and support. @Jesus, back me up:


Spoiler: What would Jesus do?










Doesn't this same thread get made over and over? If newbies are such a chronic nuisance, why not sticky one of these bitchfests permanently? Could make a megathread on this recurring gripe for experienced posters only.


----------



## BF 388 (Aug 11, 2019)

Bessie said:


> This is still chugging along? Don't know what OP expected when he started this thread, but I assume he has forsaken his creation in disgust by now. Please come back, man. New members need love and support. @Jesus, back me up:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: What would Jesus do?
> ...



I'm not staff, I'm not gay or autistic enough. I've just been around for a while. 

Personally I'd just advocate for banning obvious wastes of bandwidth, but backseat moderating is a no-no.

I think there is discussion going on behind the scenes though.


----------



## Bessie (Aug 11, 2019)

Jesus said:


> I'm not staff, I'm not gay or autistic enough. I've just been around for a while.
> 
> Personally I'd just advocate for banning obvious wastes of bandwidth, but backseat moderating is a no-no.
> 
> I think there is discussion going on behind the scenes though.


...Every one of my suggestions was a joke or I would take it to an actual mod.

Yet again I fail to convey my sarcastic tone. Gotta work on that.


----------



## Buster O'Keefe (Aug 11, 2019)

Bessie said:


> ...Every one of my suggestions was a joke or I would take it to an actual mod.
> 
> Yet again I fail to convey my sarcastic tone. Gotta work on that.



So you were..only pretending? Joke's on us then.
Maybe OP has a point


----------



## The Pink Panther (Aug 11, 2019)

We just had the worst summerposter today:



			https://kiwifarms.net/threads/why-you-are-a-bad-website-my-reasons.59522/
		


Out of it, I discovered his YT channel and then as I went to sleep, other Kiwis discovered massive autism. IT IS AMAZING THAT A (edit)FEW HOURS AFTER THIS THREAD CAME OUT, WE GOT THE WORST SUMMERPOSTER OF THEM ALL.


----------



## Info Neutral Agency (Aug 11, 2019)

Your right about that.


----------



## UQ 770 (Aug 11, 2019)

A more productive version of this thread would have been to make a fake newbie account and ask everyone to mention what site they're migrating from. Probably could have baited a lot of people into revealing themselves as 8chan, Reddit or Twitter migrants.


----------



## Lemmingwise (Aug 11, 2019)

The Pink Panther said:


> We just had the worst summerposter today:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



See? How can you hate that shit, lol.

Too bad the thread got shut down.


----------



## The Pink Panther (Aug 11, 2019)

Lemmingwise said:


> See? How can you hate that shit, lol.
> 
> Too bad the thread got shut down.



I hope the mods can put the thread back up just in case he makes a Youtube video on us.


----------



## Coelacanth (Aug 11, 2019)

The Pink Panther said:


> I hope the mods can put the thread back up just in case he makes a Youtube video on us.



This. I hope to _god_ he does make a video on us. The level of salt and lulz that he'd produce would be amazing.


----------



## A Man Named Trent (Aug 11, 2019)

Locomotive Derangement said:


> A more productive version of this thread would have been to make a fake newbie account and ask everyone to mention what site they're migrating from. Probably could have baited a lot of people into revealing themselves as 8chan, Reddit or Twitter migrants.



I'm here from the Shroomery. I was being harassed way to much there. How about everyone else?


----------



## BoingoTango (Aug 11, 2019)

Wendy_Carter said:


> Have you even seen your post history on kiwifarms.cc? 5 hours after you registered you got into an autistic 600+ post slapfight with every single prominent weeb on the Fediverse because they post hentai a lot. You are the single most butt-mad individual I've seen on this site that still posts here on a regular basis.
> 
> View attachment 885583
> 
> ...






Doesn't show all the pissed off weebs getting pissed someone is making fun of their child porn? >_<

I mean I don't know what I expected I did say the SECRET WORD! 



I shouldn't have expected anything else but 2 pages of "U MAD THO, SO MAD" because I said something on the internet implying I'm not mad about something.

Forum Elitists are still fucking faggots who need to get over themselves. And people who post hentai and child porn drawings everywhere they go still need to be made fun of.




Senior Lexmechanic said:


> I don't want a safe space, I'm just pissed.  Clearly, I don't want Dear Leader to just start doxxing forum members.
> ...But the current crop of summerfags are really annoying.



I mean if we need a round of "U mad" accusations. I think this might be our boy. Though then again, it probably is more fun to accuse me, as my posts are always so much more entertaining than some faggot like that.


----------



## HG 400 (Aug 11, 2019)

NoBully said:


> Bro, what are you doing! Stop antagonizing the old fags before they send all of us new fags to the KiwiGulags!



Oldfags are garbage. The further back in time you go, the more of an autistic hugbox full of brokebrain faggots this website was. Any oldfag trying to act hard on newbies is just outing themself as a worthless person-shaped lump of insecurity and failure, because the single most embarrassing thing you can do on Kiwi Farms is to think being a big enough loser to stay here for years somehow gives you yard juice. 

Oldfags don't deserve your deference. Oldfags don't deserve your respect. If some decrepit gutless oldfag comes sniffing around trying to bully you for being new it means he's a can't-dox can't-banter spastic that nobody else respects and that bothers him enough to want to look for easy targets to punch down on. Just laugh right in his stupid face and ignore him.


----------



## Superman93 (Aug 11, 2019)

lol this thread is so fucking embarrassing. it's just endless rounds of "no u" back and forth


----------



## Zero Day Defense (Aug 11, 2019)

> *Fuck Summerposters*



Interesting proposal but I never applied to be a homosexual


----------



## ⠠⠠⠅⠑⠋⠋⠁⠇⠎ ⠠⠠⠊⠎ ⠠⠠⠁ ⠠⠠⠋⠁⠛ (Aug 11, 2019)

A Man Named Trent said:


> I'm here from the Shroomery. I was being harassed way to much there. How about everyone else?


I was banned from the Daria Fan Club on Tumblr for posting erotic fanfiction.


----------



## DDBCAE CBAADCBE (Aug 11, 2019)

As far as I'm concerned I feel that I'm the only person who should even be allowed to make threads and posts period.


----------



## A Man Named Trent (Aug 11, 2019)

3119967d0c said:


> I was banned from the Daria Fan Club on Tumblr for posting erotic fanfiction.



Hella bummer.


----------



## Airtight2.0 (Aug 11, 2019)

As Null said, we are all spergs. But that does not mean we have to all act like it.


----------



## NIGGO KILLA (Aug 11, 2019)

We need more refugees to repopulate the farms

This generation is old and useless


----------



## Nobunaga (Aug 11, 2019)

Bessie said:


> Doesn't this same thread get made over and over? If newbies are such a chronic nuisance, why not sticky one of these bitchfests permanently? Could make a megathread on this recurring gripe for experienced posters only.


More like @Senior Lexmechanic  cant stop bitching about A&H



NIGGO KILLA said:


> We need more refugees to repopulate the farms
> 
> This generation is old and useless


Fuck off merkel


----------



## ProgKing of the North (Aug 11, 2019)

3119967d0c said:


> I was banned from the Daria Fan Club on Tumblr for posting erotic fanfiction.


Thanks for those, spiced up many a long and lonely night


----------



## ES 195 (Aug 11, 2019)

I feel so attacked right now... I'm literally shaking and crying and I'm just downing my bottle of zoloft just trying to deal with these feelings!!!!

But seriously, I thought the thing to do was to rate them dumb and ignore them. New people, as fucking horrible as they can get, can just be filtered out like white noise when you're not laughing at them.


----------



## Gravityqueen4life (Aug 11, 2019)

please dont beat me mr oldfag. i promise i be a good newfag and learns what cool and hipe with the old folks!


----------



## Black Waltz (Aug 11, 2019)

ur all gay fuck u


----------



## UQ 770 (Aug 11, 2019)

Dynastia said:


> Oldfags are garbage. The further back in time you go, the more of an autistic hugbox full of brokebrain faggots this website was. Any oldfag trying to act hard on newbies is just outing themself as a worthless person-shaped lump of insecurity and failure, because the single most embarrassing thing you can do on Kiwi Farms is to think being a big enough loser to stay here for years somehow gives you yard juice.
> 
> Oldfags don't deserve your deference. Oldfags don't deserve your respect. If some decrepit gutless oldfag comes sniffing around trying to bully you for being new it means he's a can't-dox can't-banter spastic that nobody else respects and that bothers him enough to want to look for easy targets to punch down on. Just laugh right in his stupid face and ignore him.



Some of them do have a point that a bunch of really stupid people seem to have joined recently. I'm aware I'm technically part of that wave, but, eh, I have a low opinion of myself anyway. I've only lurked this site for a little under a year and already the language and variety of posts seems to be pretty different from what I was seeing up until recently. There was even a post that looked like some Instagrammer got lost and ended up here, but I prefer to think that was just a troll account. There's also quite a few recent accounts that read like boomers who just got their new Windows 95 to work and opened up Netscape Navigator for the first time. I wonder if some event is driving traffic to the site or if just the pure insanity of everything that's happened since the New Zealand shootings is attracting people to this place. 

Even that or maybe all the tinfoil hatters have a point about current social sites being so heavily moderated and censored that now people are desperate for some kind of alternative. I was under the impression it wasn't that bad since people can still swear and get into Twitter slapfights without moderators getting involved, but the number of randos showing up here who aren't just prepubescent edgelords is pretty noticeable.


----------



## BoingoTango (Aug 11, 2019)

Superman93 said:


> lol this thread is so fucking embarrassing. it's just endless rounds of "no u" back and forth


>this


3119967d0c said:


> I was banned from the Daria Fan Club on Tumblr for posting erotic fanfiction.


As you should be. Keep your child porn to yourself, faggot.


----------



## BW 182 (Aug 11, 2019)

If someone buys me some pizzas, please no cheese. I'm lactose intolerant 

On the note of summerfags, myself included, I just rate and move on as another person said. The ignore feature works well and you won't have to see any extremely retarded or trolling accounts.


----------



## UQ 770 (Aug 11, 2019)

Thanksforpostingdude said:


> The ignore feature works well and you won't have to see any extremely exceptional or trolling accounts.



The Ignore button is short for Ignore The Whole Purpose Of This Site.


----------



## Pope of Degeneracy (Aug 11, 2019)

BoingoTango said:


> NO ONE IS AS COOL AS ME! I'VE BEEN ON A FORUM LONGER THAN THESE FAGGOTS!



Dude, why are you so angry? Every single post of yours is full of rage and contempt for everyone around you, and I just dont get it.


----------



## AF 802 (Aug 11, 2019)

BoingoTango said:


> >this
> 
> As you should be. Keep your child porn to yourself, faggot.



How the hell have you not let your a-logging go into "banned for being a sped" territory yet?

Because I've seen you shit up more threads than actually post decent shit in them.


----------



## Pope of Degeneracy (Aug 11, 2019)

Give Her The D said:


> How the hell have you not let your a-logging go into "banned for being a sped" territory yet?



Every circus needs a clown


----------



## AF 802 (Aug 11, 2019)

A2P said:


> Every circus needs a clown



True.

I could see him going into Colonel J territory of the "making Null hate being the owner of KF" scale at some point.


----------



## UQ 770 (Aug 11, 2019)

A2P said:


> Every circus needs a clown



Admittedly @BoingoTango should get a better avatar since when its 4:00 AM and I'm forty shots of vodka into the night I keep confusing him for friendly old @Prussian Blue . Even though I secretly suspect Blue is actually a bot or at least a gimmick account specifically designed to make people feel less like sperging out when they first join because they're expecting everyone here to be miserable assholes.


----------



## BoingoTango (Aug 11, 2019)

Locomotive Derangement said:


> Admittedly @BoingoTango should get a better avatar since when its 4:00 AM and I'm forty shots of vodka into the night I keep confusing him for friendly old @Prussian Blue . Even though I secretly suspect Blue is actually a bot or at least a gimmick account specifically designed to make people feel less like sperging out when they first join because they're expecting everyone here to be miserable assholes.


This should be more appropriate.


----------



## UQ 770 (Aug 11, 2019)

BoingoTango said:


> This should be more appropriate.



That image seems to depress a bunch of people from the responses I've gotten. Good luck tard.

Though if you want to pick one similar to it, its from the shitfest game Bloodnet.

Changing your avatar over an arguement is insanely stupid, by the way. Who's that guy who had the Autism Speaks logo with "Don't Tread On Me" under it again? Get his ass in here.


----------



## KimCoppolaAficionado (Aug 11, 2019)

BoingoTango said:


> This should be more appropriate.


You are literally the most asshurt and petty member of this site right now, I love it.


----------



## BoingoTango (Aug 11, 2019)

Senior Lexmechanic said:


> You are literally the most asshurt and petty member of this site right now, I love it.


Anyone who responds to me is asshurt, assmad, and just plain mad, bro. We're all butthurt here, fam.




Locomotive Derangement said:


> That image seems to depress a bunch of people from the responses I've gotten. Good luck tard.
> 
> Though if you want to pick one similar to it, its from the shitfest game Bloodnet.



You got me. I'm legitimately curious how anyone finds this pixelated image depressing. What's up with that?


----------



## UQ 770 (Aug 11, 2019)

BoingoTango said:


> Anyone who responds to me is asshurt, assmad, and just plain mad, bro. We're all butthurt here, fam.



I think you're psychotic. Go clog up some other site's sped program.



BoingoTango said:


> You got me. I'm legitimately curious how anyone finds this pixelated image depressing. What's up with that?



It shows a dude frowning and people take things literally these days. Sadly. I picked it out of the hat and I've since kept it because its pretty reflective of my personality in retrospect.


----------



## Niggernerd (Aug 11, 2019)

Both old and new fags right now


----------



## UQ 770 (Aug 11, 2019)

Niggernerd said:


> Both old and new fags right now



Don't talk to me or my autistic special needs son ever again.


----------



## SmallTalk201 (Aug 11, 2019)

Locomotive Derangement said:


> Some of them do have a point that a bunch of really stupid people seem to have joined recently. I.


dynastia is the local troll. Dont ever take any thing he says seriously


----------



## UQ 770 (Aug 11, 2019)

SmallTalk201 said:


> dynastia is the local troll. Dont ever take any thing he says seriously



@Dynastia is a bitch who is occasionally right.


----------



## ConfederateIrishman (Aug 12, 2019)

I think @BoingoTango and @Senior Lexmechanic deserve each other tbh


----------



## Exigent Circumcisions (Aug 12, 2019)

ConfederateIrishman said:


> I think @BoingoTango and @Senior Lexmechanic deserve each other tbh


Anyone want to collab on a BoingoXSenior erotica with me?

Fair warning; shit's going to get dark and it'll be filled with leeking da anoos and eating da poopoo.


----------



## BoingoTango (Aug 12, 2019)

Locomotive Derangement said:


> I think you're psychotic. Go clog up some other site's sped program.
> 
> 
> 
> It shows a dude frowning and people take things literally these days. Sadly. I picked it out of the hat and I've since kept it because its pretty reflective of my personality in retrospect.



I guess since we're throwing out mental conditions you must be pretty depressed if you are saying this is reflective of your personality (regardless of what your drawing from this avatar, that's a pretty gay thing to say.)




ConfederateIrishman said:


> I think @BoingoTango and @Senior Lexmechanic deserve each other tbh



Such a sweet little potato nigger. Such a cutie.


----------



## BoingoTango (Aug 12, 2019)

Exigent Circumcisions said:


> Anyone want to collab on a BoingoXSenior erotica with me?
> 
> Fair warning; shit's going to get dark and filled with leeking da anoos and eating da poopoo.


YOU'RE A BAD PIGGIE! VERY BAD!


----------



## Anonymous For This (Aug 12, 2019)

Exigent Circumcisions said:


> Anyone want to collab on a BoingoXSenior erotica with me?
> 
> Fair warning; shit's going to get dark and it'll be filled with leeking da anoos and eating da poopoo.



How much is going to be dog love?


----------



## UQ 770 (Aug 12, 2019)

BoingoTango said:


> I guess since we're throwing out mental conditions you must be pretty depressed if you are saying this is reflective of your personality (regardless of what your drawing from this avatar, that's a pretty gay thing to say.)



Admitting to being depressed on a site like this is like admiting to breathing air. I'm gonna go out on a limb and say you're actually a furry since you seem to be so out of touch and fucked up. Give up.


----------



## Exigent Circumcisions (Aug 12, 2019)

Anonymous For This said:


> How much is going to be dog love?


No dog would stoop to consent to either of them.


----------



## kcbbq (Aug 12, 2019)

How does I being newfag?


----------



## UQ 770 (Aug 12, 2019)

kcbbq said:


> How does I being newfag?



Run motherfucker.



Exigent Circumcisions said:


> No dog would stoop to consent to either of them.



Man's best friend, degenerate's worst enemy.


----------



## BoingoTango (Aug 12, 2019)

kcbbq said:


> How does I being newfag?


Better run away from the scary sadman, @Locomotive Derangement. He's gonna show you his sadboi avatar


----------



## UQ 770 (Aug 12, 2019)

BoingoTango said:


> Better run away from the scary sadman, @Locomotive Derangement. He's gonna show you his sadboi avatar


 You and @Autocrat should make out. I'd throw up, but at least the two of you would find happiness for a few minutes.


----------



## YW 525 (Aug 12, 2019)

You're all wrong.

Ocarina of Time is better than Final Fantasy VII.


----------



## KimCoppolaAficionado (Aug 12, 2019)

Who knew that a drunken madpost would cause a total meltdown from one person?


----------



## Exigent Circumcisions (Aug 12, 2019)

Exceptional Mafioso said:


> You're all wrong.
> 
> Ocarina of Time is better than Final Fantasy VII.


FFVII was good at the time but it aged like cat shit.


----------



## LatinasAreTheFuture (Aug 12, 2019)

BoingoTango said:


> View attachment 885383
> 
> Oh suck my dick, if it wasn't Kiwi Farms, it'd just be somewhere else. I mean I'm glad I like the farms. A lot of the old posts (and a few old fags) are great, but every one that has been here since before X Join date acting like they are some super badass who needs to be respect needs to lick my ass hole.





Locomotive Derangement said:


> A more productive version of this thread would have been to make a fake newbie account and ask everyone to mention what site they're migrating from. Probably could have baited a lot of people into revealing themselves as 8chan, Reddit or Twitter migrants.


didnt we just have a 8chan refugee thread?


----------



## BoingoTango (Aug 12, 2019)

Exceptional Mafioso said:


> You're all wrong.
> 
> Ocarina of Time is better than Final Fantasy VII.


One hundred percent right. Ocarina of Time had actual gameplay, FFVII was nothing but a faggy weeb JRPG turn-based mindless shit game. Literally the only gameplay was fighting the same enemies over and over again until you had enough numbers to beat the next big bad and see a shitty cinematic that wouldn't even be worth being put in the most low-tier of animes.



LatinasAreTheFuture said:


> didnt we just have a 8chan refugee thread?


For the record I have never once used 8chan.


----------



## Dolphin Lundgren (Aug 12, 2019)

Boingo needs to change their avatar to Preparation H.


----------



## BoingoTango (Aug 12, 2019)

Oscar Wildean said:


> Boingo needs to change their avatar to Preparation H.


BETTER LINK TO ME IF YOU ARE GOING TO PUT MY NAME IN YOUR MOUTH BOYO! PUT SOME RESPECT ON MY NAME!


----------



## Dolphin Lundgren (Aug 12, 2019)

BoingoTango said:


> BETTER LINK TO ME IF YOU ARE GOING TO PUT MY NAME IN YOUR MOUTH BOYO! PUT SOME RESPECT ON MY NAME!



Nah.


----------



## BoingoTango (Aug 12, 2019)

Oscar Wildean said:


> Nah.


Oh, well that's okay. I respect your "in your face" attitude.


----------



## UQ 770 (Aug 12, 2019)

BoingoTango said:


> BETTER LINK TO ME IF YOU ARE GOING TO PUT MY NAME IN YOUR MOUTH BOYO! PUT SOME RESPECT ON MY NAME!


----------



## Dolphin Lundgren (Aug 12, 2019)

BoingoTango said:


> Oh, well that's okay. I respect your "in your face" attitude.



Here you go, I did the work for you.





@Locomotive Derangement Great minds think alike.


----------



## BoingoTango (Aug 12, 2019)

Locomotive Derangement said:


> View attachment 886777





Oscar Wildean said:


> Here you go, I did the work for you.
> 
> View attachment 886778
> 
> @Locomotive Derangement Great minds think alike.



Stop mocking me! If you keep this up, I won't be responsible for what I do next. You are driving me to the brink!


----------



## LatinasAreTheFuture (Aug 12, 2019)

Alright so I’m going to derail this shit thread by introducing you guys to my friend zach. This is the first time he ever had an edible.


----------



## BoingoTango (Aug 12, 2019)

LatinasAreTheFuture said:


> Alright so I’m going to derail this shit thread by introducing you guys to my friend zach. This is the first time he ever had an edible.


Listen here, NEWFAG. Ask around, I'm the oldfag that derails threads and your desperate attempts to steal my shtick are laughable. Also you are a dumb faggot if you are actually posting real pictures of your RL threads. You should have more respect for your friends than to post them in the most hardcore triple doxxing board on the whole webernets. Also edibles are weird and can hit people really hard. Give the little nigga a break.


----------



## Dolphin Lundgren (Aug 12, 2019)

BoingoTango said:


> Stop mocking me! If you keep this up, I won't be responsible for what I do next. You are driving me to the brink!


----------



## LatinasAreTheFuture (Aug 12, 2019)

BoingoTango said:


> Listen here, NEWFAG. Ask around, I'm the oldfag that derails threads and your desperate attempts to steal my shtick are laughable. Also you are a dumb faggot if you are actually posting real pictures of your RL threads. You should have more respect for your friends than to post them in the most hardcore triple doxxing board on the whole webernets. Also edibles are weird and can hit people really hard. Give the little nigga a break.


Calling him a friend is a bit of a stretch, associates sounds a little to distant though. Also as far as snapchat images go this one is pretty safe.


----------



## UQ 770 (Aug 12, 2019)

BoingoTango said:


> Stop mocking me! If you keep this up, I won't be responsible for what I do next. You are driving me to the brink!



If you shoot or stab anything I'll be so shocked I'll experience surprise for ten seconds.



BoingoTango said:


> Listen here, NEWFAG. Ask around, I'm the oldfag that derails threads and your desperate attempts to steal my shtick are laughable. Also you are a dumb faggot if you are actually posting real pictures of your RL threads. You should have more respect for your friends than to post them in the most hardcore triple doxxing board on the whole webernets. Also edibles are weird and can hit people really hard. Give the little nigga a break.



You actually just suck so hard you're a failure even here of all places.

Edit: That was fucking fast. Its been less than a minute and you've already copied my new avatar. I presume its some kind of coding thing.


----------



## BoingoTango (Aug 12, 2019)

LatinasAreTheFuture said:


> Calling him a friend is a bit of a stretch, associates sounds a little to distant though. Also as far as snapchat images go this one is pretty safe.


I mean it literally is a fullbody picture with the face, but whatever you wanna do man. That's you.



Locomotive Derangement said:


> If you shoot or stab anything I'll be so shocked I'll experience surprise for ten seconds.
> 
> 
> 
> You actually just suck so hard you're a failure even here of all places.


That's RIGHT fucboi I will be shooting and stabbing something. AND IT'S GOING TO BE YOU





Keep up the bullying and see what you'll get.


----------



## UQ 770 (Aug 12, 2019)

BoingoTango said:


> I mean it literally is a fullbody picture with the face, but whatever you wanna do man. That's you.
> 
> 
> That's RIGHT fucboi I will be shooting and stabbing something. AND IT'S GOING TO BE YOU
> ...



Your trolling also sucks.


----------



## Dolphin Lundgren (Aug 12, 2019)

@BoingoTango is in love with @Locomotive Derangement.


----------



## BoingoTango (Aug 12, 2019)

Oscar Wildean said:


> @BoingoTango is in love with @Locomotive Derangement.


That's right. @Exigent Circumcisions is going to be directing my threesome with @Locomotive Derangement and @Senior Lexmechanic Apparently he is wanting to go with a scat theme, but it's whatever, as long as I get to tear into some sweet, sweet boipussi


----------



## LatinasAreTheFuture (Aug 12, 2019)

You guys seem like your pretty smart so I’ll ask you a big medical question that’s been bugging me.

When I jerk off, the back of my neck pinches and really hurts, like the entire back of my neck is so sore.

Am I going to die?


----------



## UQ 770 (Aug 12, 2019)

Oscar Wildean said:


> @BoingoTango is in love with @Locomotive Derangement.



God no. Get him off me.



LatinasAreTheFuture said:


> You guys seem like your pretty smart so I’ll ask you a big medical question that’s been bugging me.
> 
> When I jerk off, the back of my neck pinches and really hurts, like the entire back of my neck is so sore.
> 
> Am I going to die?



Obviously you have stiff neck cancer from jerking it so often.


----------



## BoingoTango (Aug 12, 2019)

Locomotive Derangement said:


> God no. Get him off me.


Swiggity, swooty, I'm coming for that booty


----------



## UQ 770 (Aug 12, 2019)

BoingoTango said:


> Swiggity, swooty, I'm coming for that booty



I doubt you can handle me throwing up on you. Unless you're into that. Then I guess I have to pack up and get the fuck out of here.


----------



## BoingoTango (Aug 12, 2019)

Locomotive Derangement said:


> I doubt you can handle me throwing up on you. Unless you're into that. Then I guess I have to pack up and get the fuck out of here.


Thou doth protest too much.

Also, throw up is just extra lube, especially if you have eaten something really meaty and chunky like chili it'll be nice and textured and give extra pleasure.


_Pleasure._


----------



## UQ 770 (Aug 12, 2019)

BoingoTango said:


> Thou doth protest too much.
> 
> Also, throw up is just extra lube, especially if you have eaten something really meaty and chunky like chili it'll be nice and textured and give extra pleasure.
> 
> ...



I doubt you've felt the acid puke of an alcoholic.


----------



## Wingus Dongshire (Aug 12, 2019)

I'm exempted from this rule, yeah?


----------



## Wendy Carter (Aug 12, 2019)

Oscar Wildean said:


> @BoingoTango is in love with @Locomotive Derangement.


He's only pretending to love @Locomotive Derangement. @BoingoTango's only true love is @Feline Darkmage. He wants to accomplish his dream of taking Feline Darkmage on a romantic date with his antifa bros and punch some old men on the streets together.


----------



## Dolphin Lundgren (Aug 12, 2019)

Wendy_Carter said:


> He's only pretending to love @Locomotive Derangement. @BoingoTango's only true love is @Feline Darkmage. He wants to accomplish his dream of taking Feline Darkmage on a romantic date with his antifa bros and punch some old men on the streets together.



@BoingoTango is a whore.


----------



## Miss Misery (Aug 12, 2019)

The only thing worse than a summerfag is a post-Christchurch Marchfag.


----------



## BF 388 (Aug 12, 2019)

Dynastia said:


> Oldfags are garbage. The further back in time you go, the more of an autistic hugbox full of brokebrain faggots this website was. Any oldfag trying to act hard on newbies is just outing themself as a worthless person-shaped lump of insecurity and failure, because the single most embarrassing thing you can do on Kiwi Farms is to think being a big enough loser to stay here for years somehow gives you yard juice.
> 
> Oldfags don't deserve your deference. Oldfags don't deserve your respect. If some decrepit gutless oldfag comes sniffing around trying to bully you for being new it means he's a can't-dox can't-banter spastic that nobody else respects and that bothers him enough to want to look for easy targets to punch down on. Just laugh right in his stupid face and ignore him.


----------



## MrTickles (Aug 12, 2019)

My dream in life is to run a forum as stupid and deplorable as this one. I want to be null.


----------



## PonelessBizza (Aug 12, 2019)

But what about Winterposters?


----------



## Buster O'Keefe (Aug 12, 2019)

PonelessBizza said:


> But what about Winterposters?



They cool


----------



## PonelessBizza (Aug 12, 2019)

Buster O'Keefe said:


> They cool


Are Springposters and Autumnposters cool too?


----------



## Buster O'Keefe (Aug 12, 2019)

PonelessBizza said:


> Are Springposters and Autumnposters cool too?



Springposters are too wound up. Autumnposters fall over alot.


----------



## Coldgrip (Aug 12, 2019)

Exceptional Mafioso said:


> You're all wrong.
> 
> Ocarina of Time is better than Final Fantasy VII.


OoT is gay.

Everybody knows Secret of Evermore is the best in the Zelda series.


----------



## ConfederateIrishman (Aug 12, 2019)

The Ghost of ODB said:


> The only thing worse than a summerfag is a post-Christchurch Marchfag.


I dunno, I feel like trying to prove superiority over post-Christchurch kiwis will only highlight my own late 2018 newfaggotry


----------



## Buster O'Keefe (Aug 12, 2019)

ConfederateIrishman said:


> I dunno, I feel like trying to prove superiority over post-Christchurch kiwis will only highlight my own late 2018 newfaggotry



November 2018? Are you a Yanivfag?


----------



## ConfederateIrishman (Aug 12, 2019)

Buster O'Keefe said:


> November 2018? Are you a Yanivfag?


Was following Metokur when that Zoosadism stuff exploded actually


----------



## Buster O'Keefe (Aug 12, 2019)

ConfederateIrishman said:


> Was following Metokur when that Zoosadism stuff exploded actually



Sounds like disgusting degeneracy... I must check it out


----------



## UQ 770 (Aug 12, 2019)

ConfederateIrishman said:


> Was following Metokur when that Zoosadism stuff exploded actually



Up until then I have to admit that I thought this website was some kind of footnote that went down in 2010 and was largely forgotten about.


----------



## Varg Did Nothing Wrong (Aug 12, 2019)

BoingoTango said:


> NO ONE IS AS COOL AS ME! I'VE BEEN ON A FORUM LONGER THAN THESE FAGGOTS!


lmao calm down


----------



## Miss Misery (Aug 12, 2019)

ConfederateIrishman said:


> I dunno, I feel like trying to prove superiority over post-Christchurch kiwis will only highlight my own late 2018 newfaggotry


I was being ironically self-aware.


----------



## Buster O'Keefe (Aug 12, 2019)

The Ghost of ODB said:


> I was being ironically self-aware.



Neither of you faggots are wrong


----------



## Anonymous For This (Aug 12, 2019)

Anonymous For This said:


> This thread is going to go places.  I can just feel it.



Never been more wrong in my fucking life.


----------



## Coldgrip (Aug 13, 2019)

We're all fags here.


----------



## TiggerNits (Aug 13, 2019)

Anyone who wants to build a forum through over moderation should just sign up for something awful with the rest of the goons


----------



## UQ 770 (Aug 14, 2019)

Anonymous For This said:


> Never been more wrong in my fucking life.



I thought this thread was hilarious to be honest. I had no idea people still acted like this in Current Year, I figured everyone by now knows the trade.


----------



## FakeishNamedicoot (Aug 14, 2019)

I fucking love this place.


----------



## The Cunting Death (Aug 14, 2019)

and most importantly

FUCK JANNIES


----------



## formershroomeryuser (Mar 6, 2020)

A Man Named Trent said:


> I'm here from the Shroomery. I was being harassed way to much there. How about everyone else?



I think your anus was being harassed


----------



## The 3rd Hooligan (Mar 7, 2020)

How is free pizza = trolling?


----------



## Mad Asshatter (Mar 7, 2020)

The 3rd Hooligan said:


> How is free pizza = trolling?


By raising their cholesterol and hardening their arteries? That's all I can think of.


----------



## The 3rd Hooligan (Mar 7, 2020)

Mad Asshatter said:


> By raising their cholesterol and hardening their arteries? That's all I can think of.


Now sending them money or hookers is top tier trolling.


----------



## Travis Touchdown Cumsock (Mar 7, 2020)

>and also dox all of the current batch of newfags so we can drown them in pizza. 

I'm buying, it's got pineapple AND anchovies, whether they like it or not. APPRECIATE YOUR FREE PIZZA YOU KIDDOS

Got a $420 budget, but it's in Bitcoin. The local pizza shop doesn't accept Bitcoin, so I'm giving blowjobs to the cooks right now. Don't worry it's covered. They also get some "special sauce" as a bonus!


----------



## The Pink Panther (Mar 7, 2020)

formershroomeryuser said:


> I think your anus was being harassed





The 3rd Hooligan said:


> How is free pizza = trolling?





Mad Asshatter said:


> By raising their cholesterol and hardening their arteries? That's all I can think of.





The 3rd Hooligan said:


> Now sending them money or hookers is top tier trolling.





Travis Touchdown Cumsock said:


> >and also dox all of the current batch of newfags so we can drown them in pizza.
> 
> I'm buying, it's got pineapple AND anchovies, whether they like it or not. APPRECIATE YOUR FREE PIZZA YOU KIDDOS
> 
> Got a $420 budget, but it's in Bitcoin. The local pizza shop doesn't accept Bitcoin, so I'm giving blowjobs to the cooks right now. Don't worry it's covered. They also get some "special sauce" as a bonus!


Why are you late 2019 newfags necro-ing this thread?


----------



## Travis Touchdown Cumsock (Mar 7, 2020)

Once one person does a necro, the thread just gets rolling again when others don't notice. Abandon fucking thread.


----------



## formershroomeryuser (Mar 7, 2020)

Travis Touchdown Cumsock said:


> Once one person does a necro, the thread just gets rolling again when others don't notice. Abandon fucking thread.



Its too late for that now motherfucker!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Cock must be slammed in anus while men are smoking blunts. The anus of a man named Trent. Ram it in!!!!! Apparently we have a budget! Men will slam cock into the anus of Trent until $420 of weed is smoked in which case the party is over and men fall asleep while Trent wanders off into the night to present his anus to others for cocks to slam into. Anus time!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mad Asshatter (Mar 7, 2020)

formershroomeryuser said:


> Its too late for that now motherfucker!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Cock must be slammed in anus while men are smoking blunts. The anus of a man named Trent. Ram it in!!!!! Apparently we have a budget! Men will slam cock into the anus of Trent until $420 of weed is smoked in which case the party is over and men fall asleep while Trent wanders off into the night to present his anus to others for cocks to slam into. Anus time!!!!!!!!!!


Don't forget lots of happy ball slapping time! Time to bounce dem balls bitches!


----------



## Ughubughughughughughghlug (Mar 10, 2020)

Does joining in May count as being a Summerposter?


----------



## Dwight Frye (Mar 10, 2020)

Ughubughughughughughghlug said:


> Does joining in May count as being a Summerposter?



If you weren't here since the Farms' inception, you're a newfag/summerfag. The only way to rid yourself of that label is by capturing a senior Kiwi and draining them of their essence.


----------



## I Love Beef (Mar 10, 2020)

I'd say something about this maybe becoming a problem, but then again, we're not 4chan. You can stick out here and be known for your exploits, and be rewarded in turn. And if you're really that shitty, we'll just find out where you live and make you shit your pants crying to mommy all the way to her room. 

Cheers. Bless the Farms.


----------

